# My feelings 1 year on.



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

This is what I wrote 1 year to the day of DH and I finding out that more likely than not, we'll need IVF to have our own LO.  The senior leader of the church I go to told me this morning that it reads more like a prayer than a poem.  I hope it brings comfort.

Infertility - 1 Year on

I sit here at the foot of the Cross crying out to God
Lord, You see the hurt and the pain of watching friends and family getting pregnant and having children
Being pleased for them, congratulating them but wondering when I'll be among them
Lord, You see the look in Malcolm's eyes when he holds a child in his arms
You know how we would love and care for any child we are blessed with
We will feed them, clothe them and provide all they need to grow and develop the way You have planned for them
Lord, take the hurt and the pain, I can't face this heartache without you
Like Hannah in 1 Samuel, I cry out to You hear my prayer in Jesus name and show me the way to get through this heartache.

Written on 29th November 2007 one year to the day that we found out, we'll need IVf to have our own child.
It was written sitting at the foot of the cross in church.


----------



## CaroB (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Cate

That is a lovely poem, or prayer or whatever! It has prompted me to share an old poem that I have always liked (like you we also need IVF to have our own kids). I don't know who wrote it, and I may have got the odd word wrong but here goes:

Weep no more nor sign nor groan
Sorrow calls no time that's gone
Violets plucked the sweetest rain
Makes not fresh nor grow again
Trim thy locks, look cheerfully
Fate's hid ends eyes cannot see.

It's the last line in particular that I like, and it's true that none of us knows how all this is going to work out and maybe, actually, it's going to work out really well! I have to keep reminding myself of this - positive thinking is hard! Good luck.

Caroline


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

That is good.  I've spent quite a bit of time over the last 3/4 days surfing on the internet, listening to worship music or reading the Bible.  DH and I are Christians and although it's hard I am trying to trust God.  DH and I have been blessed to have a fantastic church family who are brilliant.  Our senior leader has been amazing throughout.


----------

